

Elon Musk Interview by Rainn Wilson ("Metaphysical Milkshake" show) - JDGM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns0IHCj2q-E

======
JDGM
Three things I want to say in this comment with the submission:

1.) The interview starts 31 seconds into the video, here:
<http://youtu.be/Ns0IHCj2q-E?t=31s>.

2.) It's from over a month ago but I simply cannot find it on here as having
been already posted. Hacker News Musk-fatigue or no, that seems so implausible
(especially as I think it's rather good), but the basic youtube link didn't
return a previous submission so along with a fruitless Google search for
"Hacker News Elon Musk Rainn Wilson" that was good enough for me. Of course
people are going to comment on this being a month old and I almost even put a
"(March 2013)" in the title. (!)

3.) I know many of us are sick of hearing about this damn guy but I found the
video very entertaining and well constructed. Good questions, good answers,
just the right amount of humour. I was glued and could not stop watching until
the end. He came over really well and succeeded in softening my portion of
that slightly bitter jealousy that we all pretend we don't have about the
chap.

~~~
davej
I was most impressed that he took a bite out of Rainn's chicken burger at the
end. He didn't even try to find a piece that Rainn didn't already eat from, he
just went for it. His general attitude reminds me a bit of Richard Branson.

~~~
JDGM
Indeed, I really enjoyed that bit. I hope Rainn _did_ get a Tesla for it but,
well, that would be pretty ridiculous wouldn't it. More likely than the
$1.3billion loan, though!

